# Heat Pump Water Heaters



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anybody been using them? If so what are the thoughts on them?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*just something else to learn*

I understand that they are rather expensive and

learning to work on one will be a pain someday....

I stumbled into a A.O.Smith vertex a few days ago...the people were having troubles with it
but they had a home-insurance warranty policy and had to use the plumber they recommended to make repairs...

I was glad to just move on.....


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah that guy will know just what to do I'm sure .


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know a lot about these yet. But I know the owner of steibel-eltron and he claims that his Accelera heat-pump water heater is extremely efficient. The physics work, its just a matter of the economics working now as they are quite expensive!


----------

